# Bridgeport head $75



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 17, 2018)

Says seized up from exposure to the elements...but its gotta be good for parts for someone. I wanna put a lightbulb in it and put it on a pole for one bad ass lamp!
BP head


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 17, 2018)

Funny was just reading a post acouple days ago on the price for a j head. That's pretty cheap I'd buy just for in case spare parts. It would be a cool lamp of such!


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 17, 2018)

Somebody buy that thing, I want to know what the castors are for.


----------



## 4ssss (Sep 17, 2018)

Is the motor any good?


----------



## Cooter Brown (Sep 17, 2018)

Ive been trying to find one at a price like this so I can build a drill press from hell..... To bad its so far away....


----------



## tq60 (Sep 18, 2018)

Our guess is it was some sort of portable edge work.

Wood left on top combined with castors makes it portable maybe and large cutter likely cut wood edge of something.

Looked a little nutty...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 18, 2018)

Cooter Brown said:


> Ive been trying to find one at a price like this so I can build a drill press from hell..... To bad its so far away....


Yeah, and i hate to see stuff like this to go to waste. I'd love to pick it up and send it to you. A $75 could easily triple in cost with shipping. I guess its like stray dogs...you can't save them all...


----------

